# Young Sheldon - Season Three *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

*Young Sheldon*, season three. Usual rules, don't post spoilers before the episode airs. Individual threads are always welcome, but this gives us a place to discuss it as the season progresses.

Without BBT, this has become the tentpole of CBS on Thursdays. A heavy load, but I'm sure young Sheldon can handle it . Over the first two seasons, this has become one of my favorite shows.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

New intro!

It looks like the preacher has a brother.

Wonder if Dr. Sturgis is coming back at all this season?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> It looks like the preacher has a brother.


Did I miss something?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Did I miss something?


I think he's remarking on the similarity in appearance between the child psychologist and Pastor Jeff.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I think he's remarking on the similarity in appearance between the child psychologist and Pastor Jeff.


There is no chance they didn't intentionally do that. And it worked!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

astrohip said:


> There is no chance they didn't intentionally do that. And it worked!


I don't know that it was intentional in any way. I'm not sure what they'd be going for if it were.

By the way, that character has been on twice previous to this episode.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> That character has been on twice previous to this episode, by the way.


Yeah, I knew that. Sure, yep, I remember now.

Hey, what is this, a test?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I love the throwback to "I'm not insane. My mother had me tested" from BBT. And we get to see why Georgie makes a good tire salesman. I'm glad something went well for Georgie finally.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> There is no chance they didn't intentionally do that. And it worked!


Oh. The doctor was in two episodes in season 1. I don't thing it was intentional at all.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

New intro with all cast members.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought the doctor was the preacher at first, but then he wasn't ditsy enough.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

We got plenty of the preacher this week. Poor guy, to have Mary Cooper as his conscience.

Another stellar episode.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Still lovin' Missie. Georgie is starting to grow more on me as well.

And I saw so many Laurie Metcalf/Mary Cooper-TBBT mannerisms in Zoe Perry/Mary Cooper-YS's performance this week--it almost was like a drinking game.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

"No wonder Sturgis went crazy."


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Missy was on point this episode. She never fails to crack me up.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

astrohip said:


> We got plenty of the preacher this week. Poor guy, to have *Mary Cooper as his conscience*.
> 
> Another stellar episode.


And Missy Cooper


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

It's humorous--I remember 2 years ago when people were debating, pre-airing, if the show would/could be any good.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm really missing Dr. Sturgis; I hope, at some point, he returns.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> I'm really missing Dr. Sturgis; I hope, at some point, he returns.


I still remember his breakdown episode and think that Wallace Shawn deserved a guest-star Emmy award for that performance.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Still loving this show. Very glad they changed the intro to recognize that this is an ensemble show, not just a show about Sheldon. Frequently, the plots and scenes with the other family members are much more compelling than those involving Sheldon.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I hope Wallace Shawn is ok. I was dinking around in internetland and saw that not only do we have the same birthday, he is actually 75 years old. That stoked a little bit of concern that maybe he has had some health issues. I just hope not.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sharkster said:


> I hope Wallace Shawn is ok. I was dinking around in internetland and saw that not only do we have the same birthday, he is actually 75 years old. That stoked a little bit of concern that maybe he has had some health issues. I just hope not.


Everything I could dig up on him never indicated any health issues...hopefully that's accurate.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Everything I could dig up on him never indicated any health issues...hopefully that's accurate.


He is supposed to be in an upcoming movie. May be why he is gone but they also had to do something story wise as adult Sheldon never mentioned him and Meemaw was not married in the later day show.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

In the first episode intro, was Sheldon in Star Trek clothes or was that just for this episode?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> In the first episode intro, was Sheldon in Star Trek clothes or was that just for this episode?


I noticed that also. I don't have access to the previous two eps right now, but didn't recall seeing him dressed that way. So I'm going to go with "just for this episode".

Loved the expressions on everyone's faces as they watched a Star Trek episode. The sad part is how quickly I remembered that exact episode (instantly).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

That crossed my mind as well, and I thought that I just had missed Sheldon dressed in Star Trek garb in the first episode's intro. Would be kinda nifty if they did that with each episode: Sheldon (or the others) costumed as a portent of something to come in the episode.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheldon was dressed as the cowboy in S3E1 (IIRC), and astronaut in E2, and now ST in E3.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Sheldon was dressed as the cowboy in S3E1 (IIRC), and astronaut in E2, and now ST in E3.


Yes. Episode 1, he was wearing the same thing he has worn in the previous seasons, but was now joined by the rest of the family. Episode 2 was an astronaut and 3 was Spock.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

That's fun! I look forward to the new style intro every week.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

This week's intro: Sheldon as The Flash

I liked this week's B storyline with Missy and George.

Next week's preview:


Spoiler



Dr Sturgis returns.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Looks like I'm going to have to now watch the intros (usually skip them.). One thing I've noticed over the last year or so, is that MeeMaw seems to be the breakout star here. She seems to get the lion's share of screen time (after Sheldon). More than Dad or Mom and certainly more than the other siblings. I don't know if that's because of Annie Potts being a "name" actress or if it's based on feedback of her being a likable character. She's really becoming the "Fonzie" of the show.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yay for Missy and George! And a double-yay for next week's episode!

Watch Zoe Perry and notice all the things she does in her performances--down to the level of minute character expressions to create Mary. The woman just deserves an Emmy.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I loved the baseball bonding between dad and daughter. Even if she was just trying to do it for a boy, she ended up really liking it and so did dad. Just like when he took her to Red Lobster. I love those moments.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I loved the baseball bonding between dad and daughter. Even if she was just trying to do it for a boy, she ended up really liking it and so did dad. Just like when he took her to Red Lobster. I love those moments.


And the "curveball" at the end of the show. Classic!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

This show is just great and manages to pull heartfelt situations out where TBBT never really did. The kids show great acting range. Sheldon as Gollum/Sméagol was really well done. 

I haven’t noticed Annie getting major story time. She just makes the most of the time she has on screen so it is memorable. I have always loved her. She was great on Pretty in Pink.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> This show is just great and manages to pull heartfelt situations out where TBBT never really did. The kids show great acting range. Sheldon as Gollum/Sméagol was really well done.


Not to mention his perfect mimic of a clumsy Sheldon doing Richard Simmons. The kid is a tap dancer and looked naturally awkward.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to now watch the intros (usually skip them.). One thing I've noticed over the last year or so, is that MeeMaw seems to be the breakout star here. She seems to get the lion's share of screen time (after Sheldon). More than Dad or Mom and certainly more than the other siblings. I don't know if that's because of Annie Potts being a "name" actress or if it's based on feedback of her being a likable character. She's really becoming the "Fonzie" of the show.


I think that was more the case last season when she was dating Dr. Sturgis and so the A or B plot of each episode was usually devoted to that relationship in some way. But since he's been sidelined this season, we've seen a lot less of MeeMaw. She's mostly been reduced back to making snide remarks about George and religion.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

"I'm killing it with Missy. This is on you."


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I wasn't keeping track of when shows aired, and totally forgot about this one. I tuned into my Tivo and saw four episodes already recorded and binge-watched them, laughing the whole time!

"Well honey, you look like you kidnapped yourself."

Every character on that show is still so freaking good. I love them all!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

YS takes the pathos that TBBT sometimes would reach and then dials it up. Repeatedly. :clapping:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> It's humorous--I remember 2 years ago when people were debating, pre-airing, if the show would/could be any good.


BBT is one of my favorite shows ever, and I still think it's *surprising* that this prequel is as good as it is.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Dang. He still doesn't seem that Howard was an enabler, and contributed to his addiction. That is sad.

ETA - oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

This week missy makes the baseball team. Go missy! 

Poor Georgie. “Uh huh.”

I liked the fact that this episode really wasn’t a our Sheldon at all. It was a good episode. 

Poor Meemaw’s carpet.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> Dang. He still doesn't seem that Howard was an enabler, and contributed to his addiction. That is sad.


I don't understand this post. Howard?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Hank said:


> I don't understand this post. Howard?


lol. Oops. I posted in the wrong thread. This was an Artie Lange response. That's what I get for opening all the threads I want to read in new tabs, all at once.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Whew! I've been watching this show but was thinking - damn, who the heck is Howard?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Whew! I've been watching this show but was thinking - damn, who the heck is Howard?


I was trying to figure out if it was some reference back to Big Bang Theory.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I was trying to figure out if it was some reference back to Big Bang Theory.


Yeah, that was the only thing I could come up with too. But it still didn't make sense and I thought, knowing me, I must have forgotten a whole segment or something.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> BBT is one of my favorite shows ever, and I still think it's *surprising* that this prequel is as good as it is.


Honestly, when this show was announced as a non-laugh track "new style" sitcom I was skeptical. This, I believe was Lorre's first attempt at one like this. Plus they had to "sync" it with TBBT Sheldon story, and with all of that, they nailed it. The show gets better and better. These are all characters you can root for, even though they all have their quirks. And they are funny. And the best part is you can see the characters develop into what they became on TBBT.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

That’s a lot of marks to hit and they are hitting every one.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Am looking forward to this week's episode, which seems to be a "Young Missy."


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Honestly, when this show was announced as a non-laugh track "new style" sitcom I was skeptical. This, I believe was Lorre's first attempt at one like this. Plus they had to "sync" it with TBBT Sheldon story, and with all of that, they nailed it. The show gets better and better. These are all characters you can root for, even though they all have their quirks. And they are funny. And the best part is you can see the characters develop into what they became on TBBT.


Couldn't agree more. And the cast is outstanding...not just the core but everyone. It's very rare to find a show so well cast from top to bottom to guests.

If it had a laugh track (or studio audience prompted to laugh uproariously at at every other line) I would not have even tried it. I won't give any comedy with these laugh-prompts any time at all anymore.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

From today's episode (actually, the show's preview for next week):

Mary to George, when he suggests that she embroider something related to their disagreement as to Sheldon on her pillow: "Maybe I'll push that pillow over your face."

 My chuckle for the day.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The show continues to hit one Home Run after another (appropriate metaphor after this last episode). I'm really starting to think that this show is much better than TBBT ever was.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree. It isn't joke one-liners after one-liners like BBT was, there is actually a story here.

Loved the look on Missy's face when the pitcher tried to bean her.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought we were going to have the typical TV/movie trope where Missy got mad and then crushed a ball over the fence or right back at the pitcher's head. Once they showed that pitch heading toward her in slow motion, I was sure that's what was going to happen. So I was very glad to see they didn't go with that unrealistic outcome (Missy probably wouldn't be very good at batting at this point) and had her charge the mound instead. That fits with her feisty character.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought we were going to have the typical TV/movie trope where Missy got mad and then crushed a ball over the fence or right back at the pitcher's head. Once they showed that pitch heading toward her in slow motion, I was sure that's what was going to happen. So I was very glad to see they didn't go with that unrealistic outcome (Missy probably wouldn't be very good at batting at this point) and had her charge the mound instead. That fits with her feisty character.


Agreed. Actually when she was first walking out to the plate I assumed she'd basically fail as a hitter. We haven't seen her do any batting practice and she only just joined the team (plus pitchers are usually a weak spot in the batting order).

Then after the first pitch at her I was thinking oh, well he'll walk her out of spite and then we'll get to see her striking him out at bat.
But the bean attempt followed by the scuffle was a much better resolution than my original thoughts.
"We're not rewarding violence" "Way to go violence"  (I probably didn't get those lines quite right)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Missy is a pitcher? I didn't get that from the episode.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Missy is a pitcher? I didn't get that from the episode.


I thought they showed that the previous week.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I thought they showed that the previous week.


I still had that episode on my TiVo so I just rewatched the scene where Missy tries out for the coach. She makes one throw and Meemaw says, "I'm just a girl, but I think that's what they call a strike." So I guess you could infer from that that Missy would be assigned to pitch, but that's not how I saw it.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Missy is a pitcher? I didn't get that from the episode.


I guess I'd assumed so. All we've seen her do is practice throwing and consistently hitting the dunk zone on the preacher's charity dunk tank. Didn't George say she had a pretty good throwing arm? And you'd think that if she wasn't aiming to specialize in throwing that there'd have been some batting and fielding practice; not just throwing the ball. (Though, yeah, it's 30 minute sitcom and they've got better things to show than a montage of all her training)

Though thinking about it I guess she _did_ have a glove on this episode when the coach tosser her a ball and told her to warm up. So maybe she _is_ fielding or covering a base.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> I guess I'd assumed so. All we've seen her do is practice throwing and consistently hitting the dunk zone on the preacher's charity dunk tank. Didn't George say she had a pretty good throwing arm?
> 
> Though thinking about it I guess she did have a glove on this episode when the coach tosser her a ball and told her to warm up. So maybe she _is_ fielding or covering a base.


Don't pitchers wear a glove when they warm up? They need to be able to catch the ball that the catcher throws back to them.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't pitchers wear a glove when they warm up? They need to be able to catch the ball that the catcher throws back to them.


Um, maybe? I actually have no idea.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought it as pretty clear she was going to be a pitcher. A strong and accurate arm without seeing if she can field or hit makes it even more likely the coach (And her dad) were thinking she could be a pitcher. Hitting a target at a dunk tank repeatedly screams pitcher (or QB in football). 

I loved when she was beating the tar out of that jerk and NO ONE tried to stop it. Not other players, the other coach, parents no one.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I still had that episode on my TiVo so I just rewatched the scene where Missy tries out for the coach. She makes one throw and Meemaw says, "I'm just a girl, but I think that's what they call a strike." So I guess you could infer from that that Missy would be assigned to pitch, but that's not how I saw it.


Everything we saw of Missy was pitching. Throwing with her dad. Learning the curve ball. Throwing a curve at the boy she liked then the only try out thing we saw was pitching. We never saw her even lift a bat before this week. Hence, pitcher.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

jcondon said:


> I loved when she was beating the tar out of that jerk and NO ONE tried to stop it. Not other players, the other coach, parents no one.


I loved the transformation of the pitcher's face from smirk to fear, as Missy charged the mound.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Everything we saw of Missy was pitching. Throwing with her dad. Learning the curve ball. Throwing a curve at the boy she liked then the only try out thing we saw was pitching. We never saw her even lift a bat before this week. Hence, pitcher.


Every position on the baseball field requires a good arm. The fact that she's got a good arm doesn't automatically mean she's gonna be a pitcher. In fact, with relatively little experience in baseball compared to all the boys on the team, I'd think they'd start her in right field and then move her around as she gets more used to fielding.

But having said that, I acknowledge the show is probably going to make her a pitcher. I'm simply saying that based on what we've seen, she could be used anywhere (except maybe catcher).


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I was excited to see Melissa Peterman in this episode, she played Barbara Jean on 'Reba'.

And then looking online I see this is her 7th episode of Young Sheldon. I have no idea why I missed seeing her in the other 6 episodes. I've always enjoyed her, I think she is funny.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I was excited to see Melissa Peterman in this episode, she played Barbara Jean on 'Reba'.
> 
> And then looking online I see this is her 7th episode of Young Sheldon. I have no idea why I missed seeing her in the other 6 episodes. I've always enjoyed her, I think she is funny.


No idea either since one of them featured her in a feud with Meemaw.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Meemaw is popular with every older gentleman she meets.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Family said:


> Meemaw is popular with every older gentleman she meets.


As an older gentleman myself, I find that very believable.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Every position on the baseball field requires a good arm. The fact that she's got a good arm doesn't automatically mean she's gonna be a pitcher. In fact, with relatively little experience in baseball compared to all the boys on the team, I'd think they'd start her in right field and then move her around as she gets more used to fielding.
> 
> But having said that, I acknowledge the show is probably going to make her a pitcher. I'm simply saying that based on what we've seen, she could be used anywhere (except maybe catcher).


When she was out playing catch with George a few episodes ago didn't he start teaching her how to throw a curve ball? That's a throw only a pitcher needs.
(Though still, I guess learning pitches doesn't mean you're going to be a pitcher. I just kind of assumed that's where the show was going with her)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Why is my house so freaking dusty all of a sudden?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder how they are going to do Sheldon in college with Missy/Georgie/George elsewhere. Is George going to go to the college with Sheldon?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I wonder how they are going to do Sheldon in college with Missy/Georgie/George elsewhere. Is George going to go to the college with Sheldon?


Did you see last week's episode? They seemed to set up a solution for that with Dr. Sturgis's University offering a scholarship to Sheldon and a coaching position to George. Sheldon can still live at home and George would drive him every day.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

getbak said:


> Did you see last week's episode? They seemed to set up a solution for that with Dr. Sturgis's University offering a scholarship to Sheldon and a coaching position to George. Sheldon can still live at home and George would drive him every day.


That was the one I was referring to. Just because they offered a coaching position now doesn't mean they will next year.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The suspense for the new year!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And we have a season to deal with it. Sheldon is currently 10. He goes to college at 11 and graduates at 14.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

getbak said:


> Did you see last week's episode? They seemed to set up a solution for that with Dr. Sturgis's University offering a scholarship to Sheldon and a coaching position to George. Sheldon can still live at home and George would drive him every day.


One thing that I don't get... wasn't the University supposed to be REALLY far away? like not far enough for a convenient daily drive? (Yes I know Sturgis rode his bike though, but it always seemed a hassle for grandma to drive him once a week back and forth..)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

More Star Trek symbols flashing on the screen (not to mention Sheldon dressed as Spock). There's definitely something Star Trek related coming to CBS in the near future.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> One thing that I don't get... wasn't the University supposed to be REALLY far away? like not far enough for a convenient daily drive? (Yes I know Sturgis rode his bike though, but it always seemed a hassle for grandma to drive him once a week back and forth..)


I think it was about an hour away.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Just curious, but does Sheldon mention where he went to college in TBBT? I would have guessed he went to an Ivy League school or somewhere like Standord, CalTech, Univ of Chicago or some very high end school. Do we know that the college where Sturgis teaches would be considered high end?


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Just curious, but does Sheldon mention where he went to college in TBBT? I would have guessed he went to an Ivy League school or somewhere like Standord, CalTech, Univ of Chicago or some very high end school. Do we know that the college where Sturgis teaches would be considered high end?


I haven't researched, but I suspect the school where he got his Ph.D. may be different from his first school.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Just curious, but does Sheldon mention where he went to college in TBBT? I would have guessed he went to an Ivy League school or somewhere like Standord, CalTech, Univ of Chicago or some very high end school. Do we know that the college where Sturgis teaches would be considered high end?


I don't think they ever said where he went to undergrad school. He got his PhD at CalTech.

The college Dr. Sturgis teaches at is a local college. Not high end.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I don't think they ever said where he went to undergrad school. He got his PhD at CalTech.
> 
> The college Dr. Sturgis teaches at is a local college. Not high end.


It will be interesting so see how they write the "Sheldon goes to college" years. Will he go to a school close to home? Will he get a ton of scholarships and have to decide where he's going but his mom insists he stays close to home (my assumption is this is how it will play out)?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> It will be interesting so see how they write the "Sheldon goes to college" years.


The entire future of this show will be interesting to see. They have a canon to follow, plus kid actors who age, both of which limit the creative choices they can make.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> The entire future of this show will be interesting to see. They have a canon to follow, plus kid actors who age, both of which limit the creative choices they can make.


They've done a great job so far. Each character we've seen matches the spirit of the character as introduced in TBBT.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> They've done a great job so far. Each character we've seen matches the spirit of the character as introduced in TBBT.


See, and I disagree. George Sr. isn't _anything_ like the way that Sheldon described him on BBT, nor is George's relationship to Mary. Sheldon also described Georgie (George Jr.) as far more of a lunk and a bully than he is on YS. The Meemaw that we saw on BBT was totally unlike the Meemaw we see on YS. On BBT, Sheldon was described as constantly being beat up by the neighborhood kids, while on YS, he's annoying but tolerated. Sheldon suggested that his childhood home was a trailer home, rather than a typical suburbian ranch home. And so on, and so forth.

Mary is about the only one that is pretty much the same on both YS and BBT.

It was only after YS started that the depictions on BBT of the other characters started to more closely match those on YS.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think they had to "modify" the characters and their behavior to make Young Sheldon a watchable series. No one wants to see Sheldon's childhood as described on BBT.  And other than a little grumbling at first ("that's not how he described his dad"), people have adapted to the new reality.

The canon I was referring to is life events... his dad's death, his going off to college at an early age, that sort of thing. They are _theoretically _immutable events.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah -- totally unrealistic. No one in real life would ever exaggerate their childhood like that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> See, and I disagree. George Sr. isn't _anything_ like the way that Sheldon described him on BBT, nor is George's relationship to Mary. Sheldon also described Georgie (George Jr.) as far more of a lunk and a bully than he is on YS. The Meemaw that we saw on BBT was totally unlike the Meemaw we see on YS. On BBT, Sheldon was described as constantly being beat up by the neighborhood kids, while on YS, he's annoying but tolerated. Sheldon suggested that his childhood home was a trailer home, rather than a typical suburbian ranch home. And so on, and so forth.
> 
> Mary is about the only one that is pretty much the same on both YS and BBT.
> 
> It was only after YS started that the depictions on BBT of the other characters started to more closely match those on YS.


Hmm. Trailer? They showed his childhood home in season 1 of BBT and while it doesn't looks like the one they use on YS, it weren't no trailer. As for bullying, we know Sheldon see things like that differently. And it is a couple of years until his father dies so the arguments could get really bad.

As for Meemaw, I think she is consistent. She is 20 years older on BBT than she is on YS. He always intimated that she drank, etc.

And Georgie? Gee. Sheldon sees him as a lunk? He also sees engineers lacking in intelligence.

In short, Sheldon is not a reliable witness when it comes to human relations.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I think it was about an hour away.


Originally they did say it was an hour away. But now they have Dr. Sturgis riding his ten-speed to the house regularly, so I think they've shifted away from the one-hour drive to something more local.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Originally they did say it was an hour away. But now they have Dr. Sturgis riding his ten-speed to the house regularly, so I think they've shifted away from the one-hour drive to something more local.


Except he doesn't have to live near the campus. He could carpool or take public transport to work and live closer.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Hmm. Trailer? They showed his childhood home in season 1 of BBT and while it doesn't looks like the one they use on YS, it weren't no trailer.


In "The Pancake Batter Anomaly," Sheldon mentioned that his mom couldn't help him when he was sick when he was 15 and a visiting professor in Germany, because she had to fly back to Texas because the aluminum home had slipped off the cinder blocks again.

Of course, that contradicts when he said in season 7 that his dad died when he was 14.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> In "The Pancake Batter Anomaly," Sheldon mentioned that his mom couldn't help him when he was sick when he was 15 and a visiting professor in Germany, because she had to fly back to Texas because the aluminum home had slipped off the cinder blocks again.
> 
> Of course, that contradicts when he said in season 7 that his dad died when he was 14.


An aluminum house doesn't necessarily look like a trailer. They make modular homes as well. But we saw the house on BBT and it wasn't a trailer. You are finding inconsistencies in BBT not between BBT and YS. Heck, in the pilot episode, Sheldon was a regular masturbator. That didn't hold up.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

That is sort of my point. If BBT can’t even be consistent with Sheldon’s back story, it won’t be able to be consistent between BBT and YS.

Don’t get me wrong; the backstory as Sheldon described would be a bad show, so the changes were improvements, but changes nonetheless.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

DevdogAZ said:


> Originally they did say it was an hour away. But now they have Dr. Sturgis riding his ten-speed to the house regularly, so I think they've shifted away from the one-hour drive to something more local.


In Texas a one hour drive is considered close by; it's a big state.

Here in LA a one hour drive is a morning commute. But it won't cover nearly the distance.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

LoadStar said:


> In "The Pancake Batter Anomaly," Sheldon mentioned that his mom couldn't help him when he was sick when he was 15 and a visiting professor in Germany, because she had to fly back to Texas because the aluminum home had slipped off the cinder blocks again.
> 
> Of course, that contradicts when he said in season 7 that his dad died when he was 14.


Maybe things went poorly for the family after the dad died.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> They've done a great job so far. Each character we've seen matches the spirit of the character as introduced in TBBT.





LoadStar said:


> See, and I disagree. George Sr. isn't _anything_ like the way that Sheldon described him on BBT, nor is George's relationship to Mary.


The assertion (correct IMO) was about characters introduced on TBBT, and George Sr was never on. It was only Sheldon's recollection/perception of him (and everyone else) while growing up that was mentioned. And, as rightfully indicated above, his perception of people, relationships and their actions vs reality are likely very different.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

jr461 said:


> The assertion (correct IMO) was about characters introduced on TBBT, and George Sr was never on. It was only Sheldon's recollection/perception of him (and everyone else) while growing up that was mentioned. And, as rightfully indicated above, his perception of people, relationships and their actions vs reality are likely very different.


Sheldon recalled his dad as pretty dumb, drinking a lot of beer and watching football all the time. Nothing like what we've seen.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ct1 said:


> Sheldon recalled his dad as pretty dumb, drinking a lot of beer and watching football all the time. Nothing like what we've seen.


He also called his very smart friends dumb and exaggerated Penny's social aspects right in front of her.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ct1 said:


> Sheldon recalled his dad as pretty dumb, drinking a lot of beer and watching football all the time. Nothing like what we've seen.


And most of the time that his father was mentioned, he was described as getting into shouting fights with his mother, sometimes involving throwing or breaking of household objects.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> And most of the time that his father was mentioned, he was described as getting into shouting fights with his mother, sometimes involving throwing or breaking of household objects.


If that happened in a few instances, they would be burned into a child's mind, and those are what comes to mind when he recalls them later.

Given the relationship depicted, I don't think shouting or throwing things on occasion is unlikely.

Do you think the show has depicted every single fight? Or perhaps they could just have Sheldon mention that they shouted and broke things sometimes. Which he did.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Maybe they're simply writing the show as they want to write it, and not worrying too much about trying to line up every snippet from BBT with YS.

99% of viewers (and 4/5 dentists) don't give this stuff a second thought. And the writers know it. People just want to watch a cute, entertaining show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Maybe they're simply writing the show as they want to write it, and not worrying too much about trying to line up every snippet from BBT with YS.
> 
> 99% of viewers (and 4/5 dentists) don't give this stuff a second thought. And the writers know it. People just want to watch a cute, entertaining show.


Although I think the correlation between YS and BBT is better than the self reference within the 12 years of BBT.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> ...In short, Sheldon is not a reliable witness when it comes to human relations.


Exactly. I find YS most enjoyable and linked enough to TBBT to enhance that enjoyment.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> ...Heck, in the pilot episode, Sheldon was a regular masturbator. *That didn't hold up.*


I see what you did there...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ct1 said:


> Sheldon recalled his dad as pretty dumb, drinking a lot of beer and watching football all the time. Nothing like what we've seen.


Huh? Almost every episode of YS has him drinking beer and watching football. I think that's pretty consistent. Nobody JUST does that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> And most of the time that his father was mentioned, he was described as getting into shouting fights with his mother, sometimes involving throwing or breaking of household objects.





ct1 said:


> If that happened in a few instances, they would be burned into a child's mind, and those are what comes to mind when he recalls them later.
> 
> Given the relationship depicted, I don't think shouting or throwing things on occasion is unlikely.
> 
> Do you think the show has depicted every single fight? Or perhaps they could just have Sheldon mention that they shouted and broke things sometimes. Which he did.


Remember, he's only what 10-11? As the character George becomes more of an alcoholic, perhaps some of that does happen a couple of years down the road. Or maybe, as was said up thread, he's exaggerating things. Sheldon NEVER exaggerates things?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> They've done a great job so far. Each character we've seen matches the spirit of the character as introduced in TBBT.


And remember, when I originally mentioned this that I said "spirit". There's no way that Sheldon's recollection is exactly how it really was. We say Georgie as a bit of a lunk, but when he appears in the last season of TBBT we see he owns a chain of tire stores. Not exactly a lunk but Sheldon would think so. We can see the beginning of Missy's promiscuity and sharp tongue, in YS. We can see George as exactly that beer swilling, football loving guy, but not quite the drunkard wife beater that Sheldon described, but he's not much different and it's not a leap to see him go there. Maybe he loses his coaching job that sends him there, something like that, and so forth.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Steveknj said:


> Huh? Almost every episode of YS has him drinking beer and watching football. I think that's pretty consistent. Nobody JUST does that.


Sometimes irony is to be understood, even without a smiley face.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

My favorite line of the episode:
Sheldon (Spock): My mother's on Vulcan.
Billy: My mother's on Valium.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Fascinating discussion.
The producers/writers of one fabulously successful series are to remain true to the script of said show in a spin-off series that has effectively created its own separate and effective identity....
Wouldn't that just be a continuation of the original show? How could that contribute to second show’s own voice and staying power?
Safe to say that Lorre is a product of the television of our childhood where suspended belief, lack of continuity, and
an undemanding audience were the norms.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> In Texas a one hour drive is considered close by; it's a big state.


Right. My comment wasn't meant to imply that the university being an hour away was far. It was simply meant to point out that Dr. Sturgis riding his bike to Connie's house means either (a) the university is now a lot closer than an hour, or (b) (as pointed out above) Dr. Sturgis lives nearby but commutes the one hour to work via public transportation.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Right. My comment wasn't meant to imply that the university being an hour away was far. It was simply meant to point out that Dr. Sturgis riding his bike to Connie's house means either (a) the university is now a lot closer than an hour, or (b) (as pointed out above) Dr. Sturgis lives nearby but commutes the one hour to work via public transportation.


Yeah. About that. I just watched the rerun where Sheldon stays at Sturgis's House one night. George says he drove an hour each way to pick him up after he almost burns the place down. So, my conjecture was wrong. This was in season 2.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Maybe they're simply writing the show as they want to write it, and not worrying too much about trying to line up every snippet from BBT with YS.
> 
> 99% of viewers (and 4/5 dentists) don't give this stuff a second thought. And the writers know it. People just want to watch a cute, entertaining show.


But aren't a lot of the viewers of BBT and thus this show likely to be in that other 1%?
(Sheldon-like)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Spoilers from 12/12 episode...
The “pool” in tonight’s episode was Kaley Cuoco, right?

I’m trying to figure out who “Batman” was, though. Someone doing that gravely voice... I almost want to say it was Simon Helberg, but not nearly as confident on that guess. (Edit: another site says Dietrich Bader)


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it was Cuoco as the voice of the pool.

IMDB has Batman being voiced by Bader, who has been doing Batman's voice on a lot of recent projects, including the new Harley Quinn series, which coincidentally stars Cuoco as the voice of Harley.

Neither the pool nor Batman were credited on the show itself (although, Bob Newhart was credited for doing Professor Proton's voice -- but I don't remember him appearing even in the background of the episode).


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

getbak said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure it was Cuoco as the voice of the pool.
> 
> IMDB has Batman being voiced by Bader, who has been doing Batman's voice on a lot of recent projects, including the new Harley Quinn series, which coincidentally stars Cuoco as the voice of Harley.
> 
> Neither the pool nor Batman were credited on the show itself (although, Bob Newhart was credited for doing Professor Proton's voice -- but I don't remember him appearing even in the background of the episode).


Sheldon was watching his show about getting an egg into a bottle and we heard him say, "Who's ready to suck an egg?" LOL


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

getbak said:


> ...Bob Newhart was credited for doing Professor Proton's voice -- but I don't remember him appearing even in the background of the episode).


IIRC, YS was watching Prof Proton on TV at least once.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Steveknj said:


> Just curious, but does Sheldon mention where he went to college in TBBT? I would have guessed he went to an Ivy League school or somewhere like Standord, CalTech, Univ of Chicago or some very high end school. Do we know that the college where Sturgis teaches would be considered high end?


Watching a rerun of TBBT and it was mentioned that Sheldon went off to college after his dad died, so I guess it's either going to be another break from the Big Bang Theory or....


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I listened to the "pool" several times, and I see why people might think it's KC, and it is pretty close, but I don't actually think it's her.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

LoadStar said:


> The "pool" in tonight's episode was Kaley Cuoco, right?





getbak said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure it was Cuoco as the voice of the pool.





Hank said:


> I listened to the "pool" several times, and I see why people might think it's KC, and it is pretty close, but I don't actually think it's her.


IMDB thinks it was her.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> IMDB thinks it was her.


And the official Big Bang Facebook page (managed by CBS) said it was her.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

ej42137 said:


> IMDB thinks it was her.





TonyD79 said:


> And the official Big Bang Facebook page (managed by CBS) said it was her.


Do you believe everything you read on the internet?!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I was watching tv today and saw that the actor that plays George Sr. had a bit part on an episode of Gilmore Girls.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Maybe it was my mood going in, but I found myself really laughing at "A Live Chicken, a Fried Chicken and Holy Matrimony". Particularly Sheldon's concern over being startled outweighing his desire to slam his door for effect resulting in a 90% slam rapidly slowing to a quiet close at the very end. Then later when he was fleeing the chicken he does slam the door and clearly startles himself. 

I thought Missy and Billy were very entertaining as well (as usual)-- I'm always amazed at how the writers paint what goes on in Billy's mind relative to those around him. Finally, my youngest son in 17 years old, and Georgie's reaction to his Dad trying to be serious with him was dead-on with my son's mannerisms. Very believable. Of course that' probably not a reach for a 16 year old actor...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The performance by Billy/Wyatt McClure--oh my gosh. At one point the camera caught his expression (was it in church?) and it just was so Billy.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> The performance by Billy/Wyatt McClure--oh my gosh. At one point the camera caught his expression (was it in church?) and it just was so Billy.


I love Billy. I want more Billy.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahhhhhhhh! Sheldon and Amy had a baby!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Ahhhhhhhh! Sheldon and Amy had a baby!


More than one. In the season 1 finale of Young Sheldon, in his narration at the end, he says "I would go on to draw up such contracts throughout my life. With roommates, with my wife... Even with my own children."


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> More than one. In the season 1 finale of Young Sheldon, in his narration at the end, he says "I would go on to draw up such contracts throughout my life. With roommates, with my wife... Even with my own children."


I didn't remember that. I should have. It's been a long day.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I didn't remember that. I should have. It's been a long day.


Could be worse. I'd forgotten for a moment that Sheldon and Amy had even gotten married 
"Ah, Sheldon gets married. Oh, wait, of course he did. We saw that happen." <- approximate thought process.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> Could be worse. I'd forgotten for a moment that Sheldon and Amy had even gotten married
> "Ah, Sheldon gets married. Oh, wait, of course he did. We saw that happen." <- approximate thought process.


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. With TBBT, as well as numerous other shows I watched from beginning to end, I have pretty much no recollection of how it ended.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Speaking of which was watching a TBBT yesterday Amy mentioned Penny's sister?? don't remember ever hearing of her. I'm pretty sure no such charterer ever appeared in the flesh (think I would have remembered that), I do remember her meth cooking brother being in at least one, mentioned often.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. With TBBT, as well as numerous other shows I watched from beginning to end, I have pretty much no recollection of how it ended.


Penny gets an acting role out of the blue through a connection with one of the doctors she sells pharmaceuticals to and ends up winning an Oscar, taking Leonard with her to a life in Hollywood; Howard and Bernadette have quintuplets and end up on their own reality TV show, "Those Whacky Kids!"; Amy and Sheldon move to Switzerland and work on the supercollider project, where they get irradiated during a freak accident and get sucked into another dimension; and Raj--well, nothing (although his dog gets mated with while on a walk and has puppies, which he keeps).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Penny gets an acting role out of the blue through a connection with one of the doctors she sells pharmaceuticals to and ends up winning an Oscar, taking Leonard with her to a life in Hollywood; Howard and Bernadette have quintuplets and end up on their own reality TV show, "Those Whacky Kids!"; Amy and Sheldon move to Switzerland and work on the supercollider project, where they get irradiated during a freak accident and get sucked into another dimension; and Raj--well, nothing (although his dog gets mated with while on a walk and has puppies, which he keeps).


Ah yes! Now I remember. Great ending.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

cannonz said:


> Speaking of which was watching a TBBT yesterday Amy mentioned Penny's sister?? don't remember ever hearing of her. I'm pretty sure no such charterer ever appeared in the flesh (think I would have remembered that), I do remember her meth cooking brother being in at least one, mentioned often.


Lisa (She never appeared on the show)


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Sheldon's classmate looked familiar to me then hit me she looks like daughter in Kevin Can Wait, was her


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

cannonz said:


> Sheldon's classmate looked familiar to me then hit me she looks like daughter in Kevin Can Wait, was her


She looked familiar to me too. I turns out I knew her from Melissa & Joey


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

A very nice moment at the end of tonight's episode, although a little sad seeing the set without some familiar faces in it.

TV Line had an interview with Steve Molaro, EP of Young Sheldon (and a former EP of Big Bang Theory):
Young Sheldon EP Reacts to the Latest Big Bang Theory Crossover - Watch Video of the Prophetic Scene

In the interview, Molaro touches on and retcons some of the disconnect between Sheldon's descriptions of things on BBT, and how they're portrayed on Young Sheldon. However, he also acknowledges that some of the references in BBT were long before the concept of a Young Sheldon show... and that they may simply choose to ignore those references when it comes to making Young Sheldon.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> A very nice moment at the end of tonight's episode, although a little sad seeing the set without some familiar faces in it.


^ This. My living room got a bit smoky that last moment.

Consistently, one of the best half hours of television each week, between the writing, direction, and uniformly stellar acting.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> ^ This. My living room got a bit smoky that last moment.
> 
> Consistently, one of the best half hours of television each week, between the writing, direction, and uniformly stellar acting.


+1. When the camera pulled back, and we saw that lunch room... I'll confess I got teary-eyed. It made me realize how much I missed BBT. And what a great job this show is doing.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> A very nice moment at the end of tonight's episode, although a little sad seeing the set without some familiar faces in it.
> 
> TV Line had an interview with Steve Molaro, EP of Young Sheldon (and a former EP of Big Bang Theory):
> Young Sheldon EP Reacts to the Latest Big Bang Theory Crossover - Watch Video of the Prophetic Scene
> ...


I kind of half expected Sheldon to "bump into" Leonard and his mom in the hallway (obviously having known that later they would get to know each other). But I think the pull away to the cafeteria worked well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

In the TV line article I like the thought process on how they handle the juxtaposition of young Sheldon and post Big Bang Theory Sheldon. Very well done.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Young Sheldon Creator Confirms Kaley Cuoco Cameo Everyone Missed


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Steveknj said:


> Young Sheldon Creator Confirms Kaley Cuoco Cameo Everyone Missed


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Young Sheldon Creator Confirms Kaley Cuoco Cameo Everyone Missed


Everyone?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Yeah it's weird, I had several friends send that to me, and I was wondering why people didn't know about this already. We all knew, people! lol. And LoadStar's link is a great snapshot in history.

I really liked the scene where Sheldon went in his room and was talking to Missy as she read her 'booger book'. He turned on his computer and during their whole conversation we could see it booting to DOS. That slow boot brought back memories. It finally finished as their discussion finished. Perfect timing.

I had complained in the past how much the dad seemed to be the weakest part of the show. But this episode I really liked him. He was genuinely connecting with Sheldon.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

It seems I missed S03Ep15 where we meet Dale’s ex-wife.
This episode really epitomizes the show: Sweet, well-written, great acting.
I am so impressed at the consistency with which YS delivers.
And grateful. Love love love it!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I recently came across this picture again of Cate Freedman, who played Mrs. Feldman on Teachers (highly underrated show on TVLand). I had seen this picture 3-4 years ago, but this time I recognized the young kid next to her, who had a recurring role as one of the students in her class... Missy!












jilter said:


> It seems I missed S03Ep15 where we meet Dale's ex-wife.


Reba was perfectly cast. I hope she plays a recurring role.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Ryan Stiles is Sheldon's dentist. It must've been awhile since I've seen him, I almost didn't recognize him.


----------



## Teavo (Feb 12, 2020)

Yeah, he really looked old!

And wow, what an abrupt and somber finding to last lights episode.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Ryan Stiles is Sheldon's dentist. It must've been awhile since I've seen him, I almost didn't recognize him.


THAT'S who that was. It was driving me crazy, I knew I knew that face, just couldn't place it. Thanks! Yeah, it's been a while, a few years and a few lbs.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> THAT'S who that was. It was driving me crazy, I knew I knew that face, just couldn't place it. Thanks! Yeah, it's been a while, a few years and a few lbs.


He's been a regular on Who's Line is it Anyway. I recognized him immediately, but he wasn't playing his usual goofy character, so it just felt like weird casting.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Ryan Stiles is Sheldon's dentist. It must've been awhile since I've seen him, I almost didn't recognize him.


He must be a friend of Chuck Lorre.
<grin>


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

That ending. Dale was a d*ck. Especially since Georgie tried to make it right by using his car fund to replace the stolen money.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not to mention if he files a police report he probably has insurance.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The abrupt ending was jarring, as that's not usually the style for this show. But my guess is it will be resolved in the next episode when Dale realizes (or it's pointed out to him) that he was frustrated by MeeMaw and unfairly took it out on Georgie.

The one thing I didn't get is that Georgie was hesitant to file a police report because he didn't want Dale to find out. But if he's going to come right out and tell Dale about it, then there wasn't any reason not to file a police report.


----------



## Teavo (Feb 12, 2020)

But he was hesitant at first then opted to use his cash to fix things. Didn't feel need to call at that point.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Teavo said:


> But he was hesitant at first then opted to use his cash to fix things. Didn't feel need to call at that point.


Still doesn't make sense. If he he's going to tell Dale and files a police report, perhaps the cops can find who did it, or Dale has insurance, and therefore Georgie doesn't have to give up his personal money.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

But was he going to tell Dale? He went to the store after hours thinking it would be locked, and he could just return the money. But Dale happened to have been there so he fessed up.
I don't remember any point before that where it was stated he was going to tell Dale what happened.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

astrohip said:


> THAT'S who that was. It was driving me crazy, I knew I knew that face, just couldn't place it. Thanks! Yeah, it's been a while, a few years and a few lbs.


See him frequently on Two and a Half Men reruns, and didn't realize it was him. He put on a little weight, not much, but, he was very thin before.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> But was he going to tell Dale? He went to the store after hours thinking it would be locked, and he could just return the money. But Dale happened to have been there so he fessed up.
> I don't remember any point before that where it was stated he was going to tell Dale what happened.


I don't think he went back after hours to sneak the money into the till. I think he just went the next morning to open the store and Dale was already there. Clearly Dale hadn't yet realized the money was gone, so Georgie could have just put it back and acted like nothing every happened. So the fact that Georgie fessed up to Dale makes the scene moot of him calling the police and asking if he can report a robbery without the store's owner finding out.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Georgie did nothing wrong. He's a high school kid who made a mistake and tried to right it, so no one but him was harmed.

Dale's been a d**k even before this incident. On the camping trip, with Missy, and his reaction to the ridiculous on the spot proposal.

Glad Meemaw said no. She should dump his a**.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Family said:


> ...Glad Meemaw said no. She should dump his a**.


yeah, looks like we may have seen the last of Dale.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

astrohip said:


> THAT'S who that was. It was driving me crazy, I knew I knew that face, just couldn't place it. Thanks! Yeah, it's been a while, a few years and a few lbs.


He was also on The Drew Carey Show, right?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> He was also on The Drew Carey Show, right?


Yep, was one of Drew's sidekicks


----------

